# So Cal open house and swap meet



## Abracadaver (Jul 1, 2011)

Abracadaver Productions is having a open house and haunt swap meet.
Sat. 23rd of July 9:00 am to 2:00 pm
2021 W. Commonwealth ave unit J
Fullerton, CA. 92833

Here are some of the other vendors showing at this event:
Johnson Animatronics
Poison Props
The Haunt Store
Immortal Mask
1313FX (the owner is Tom Devlin from Syfy's Face-off show)

And we have about 6 swap meet spaces filled

Hope to see you there!

Larry Carr
www.abracadaver.com
need more info just email me [email protected]


----------

